# Newwater Ibis Delivered!



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

After 1 year and 3 months I finally got it! I'll upload more later!

Vince


----------



## Shortmag71 (Apr 19, 2011)

That is one sweet fishing rig! Congrats Vcotton.


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow that thing is awesome!!! The only way I would get another boat is if I could have the big sister to my 'lew. If its your first you will love it. They are built to perfection and will blow you away at where they can go!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice! I have a nice bottle of champaign that can be used for her first fishing voyage Christenized and me included of course.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dayum!!!!! Nice


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Slick!


----------



## brett.carter (Feb 22, 2007)

Beautiful ride!


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

Awesome ride!


----------



## Seanymph (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow! Nice rig


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Almost a Work of art. Beautiful rig


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Wow, simply awesome!


----------



## Shallow_Limits (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice sled!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice! Love the raised platform.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

That boat is well worth the wait.


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

That's awesome! Love the raised console!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Friggen SCHWEET! need a first mate????


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful ride there - Congrats!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow! A work of art, and a fishing machine. Congrats bro


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice! They do pole in extremely skinny water! And the stability and hole **** with that 225 is awesome too!! Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Now that's a boat designed to catch fish. Very nice.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great looking rig.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang - that is one bad *** ride!


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

WOW!! That is an awesome sled....


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Bad ARSE !!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Cool.. those are great boats.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

it was well worth the wait. congrats and enjoy


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

It took a year and 3 months to build ... ???!!!???


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Over a year??! Nice boat though!


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. For those wondering it obviously doesn't take that long to build, they just have a long waiting list.

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Board Express


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

He doesn't build that many boats a year and his finish and quality of work shows that. So yes he has a waiting list and well worth the wait.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Very nice boat...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Sweeeeet sled! May hardheads steer clear of that masterpiece.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

That is a great looking boat. Congrat !


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

Does Tim Clancy still build those? I Worked for a boat shop in SA, TX when just started to build back in the early 90's. Awesome product.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice. Congratulations!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice, welcome to the club.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Sick..... a reeel head turner! Looks wicked fast sitting still. More pics please and congrats to you!


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

You are gonna love your Ibis, I have had mine for a year now. Wait to see how she handles, she's amazing. Tim Clancy is a class act and knows how to build a boat.


----------



## Rick James (Aug 8, 2013)

*Ibis*

Can you upload some mores pics of your boat. Thanks:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

great looking boat.. would like to see a video of it running


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

vcotton said:


> Thanks guys. For those wondering it obviously doesn't take that long to build, they just have a long waiting list.
> 
> Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Board Express


Did you happen to launch at bird island in Saturday?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

R u fishing or skiing. Very nice. Would be great for the marshes here in neworleans


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

that is one very sweet rig


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

the are super sweet that is for sure.


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Tim was has been fighting cancer for the past year and its not a production boat its really a custom boat....You won't find another one with the quality of workman ship on the coast.......!!!!!!


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

I just got back from fishing and saw your request. I keep my boat at my beach house. So, I'll take some the next time I go.


Rick James said:


> Can you upload some mores pics of your boat. Thanks:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

No, I keep my boat there in Corpus though and I was fishing that area Saturday morning. It was an awesome day. Caught over 50 fish and my brother in law caught his largest trout of 28". No fly fishing that day, but they were all caught on Chicken Boy lures.

Vince



reedkj said:


> Did you happen to launch at bird island in Saturday?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Why are you so mad that you could pull your hair out? (hairout smillie)


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

vcotton said:


> No, I keep my boat there in Corpus though and I was fishing that area Saturday morning. It was an awesome day. Caught over 50 fish and my brother in law caught his largest trout of 28". No fly fishing that day, but they were all caught on Chicken Boy lures.
> 
> Vince


10-4. Thought I saw that boat.


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

*IBIS*

So how do you like the raised platform.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

wow man. congrats. sick rig


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful boat, but where is it kept? If under your beach house, it must be a the new height 14+'


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

thats like the Bentley of shallow boats. From Yeti cooler to power pole. Well done sir. Well done


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

texasflyfisher said:


> So how do you like the raised platform.


I really like it.


----------



## vcotton (Mar 19, 2012)

kenny said:


> Beautiful boat, but where is it kept? If under your beach house, it must be a the new height 14+'


I keep it under a deck on a boat lift. You can't tell, but the top cage part of the tower is removable allowing it to be raised on the boat lift under the deck.


----------

